# Frage zu Pathfinder Kingmaker



## Holyangel (31. Dezember 2018)

Will mir das Spiel die Tage kaufen, und zwar in der Imperial Edition. Da ist ja neben dem Season pass noch ein table top module dabei.... ist das gut? Kann man da mit anderen Leuten online zocken? Wenn ja, angenommen, ich kaufe die gog Version, kann ich dann auch mit steam Leuten spielen?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2018)

Das ist ne sehr spezielle Frage - hast du mal im offiziellen Forum geschaut? https://owlcatgames.com/forums/activity.php    oder vlt. sogar mal die Entwickler anmailen. Man kann inzwischen Steam und GOG verknüpfen über den GOG Galaxy-Client, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das auch Multiplayer betrifft. Ich weiß noch nicht mal, ob dieses Modul wirklich eine Art Multiplayer ist oder vlt nur was zum Ausdrucken oder so...?


----------



## Exar-K (31. Dezember 2018)

Das ist ein Abenteuer (als Pdf) für die Pen & Paper Vorlage des Spiels, also Pathfinder.
Tabletop ist eine englische Bezeichnung für P&P Rollenspiel.

Ja, es gibt Portale über die man Spieler finden kann für Rollenspiel am PC (über Voicechat und Co. dann), aber das ist natürlich kein adäquater Ersatz für eine richtige Tischgruppe.

Falls du dennoch Interesse hast, kann man Mitspieler für besagte Onlinegruppen z.B. hier finden:
https://www.drachenzwinge.de/
https://www.drachenzwinge.de/forum/index.php

Alternativ auch in anderen Foren, die ich bei Bedarf liefern kann.


----------



## Holyangel (31. Dezember 2018)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das ist ein Abenteuer (als Pdf) für die Pen & Paper Vorlage des Spiels, also Pathfinder.
> Tabletop ist eine englische Bezeichnung für P&P Rollenspiel.
> 
> Ja, es gibt Portale über die man Spieler finden kann für Rollenspiel am PC (über Voicechat und Co. dann), aber das ist natürlich kein adäquater Ersatz für eine richtige Tischgruppe.
> ...



Achso, ich dachte, es ist ein Pathfinder desktop Spiel auf tabletop gemacht.... also quasi wie pen&paper nur halt online spielbar... hab da mal auf twitch Leute spielen sehen und dachte, dass es das evtl ist... aber mein Englisch ist nicht mehr so gut, als dass ich mit den Leuten zusammen spielen könnte.


----------

